
Were the Founding Fathers Libertarians? - lordleft
http://davidfrum.com/article/were-the-founding-fathers-libertarians
======
sharemywin
Libertarians see these two ideas as very consistent. But that libertarian
perspective only feels consistent if you can accept a previous assumption:
that the central state is the most important limit on our ability to live as
we think best. For most people in most advanced modern democracies, that
hypothesis does not ring true. For most people, it’s the bill collector, or
the ex-spouse, or the boss that imposes the most onerous restraints.

